# Craigslist hand plane values



## joraff (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi LJs,

I am looking to start a hand plane collection and found a local seller with quite a few for sale. But looking at the pictures and conditions I suspect they're overpriced. None of them appear to be restored and likely not sharpened either. Can I get some help on prices to offer?

First.. the ad: https://collegestation.craigslist.org/tls/5982903718.html

I am considering a No.4, 5, 6 and a small shoulder plane of some kind. Feel free to recommend others for a starter collection.

Thanks!


----------



## Ub1chris (Aug 15, 2014)

Those prices look a little high to me but prices can vary widely in the used tool market. If you're patient you're likely to find better deals. However if you want some iron in your hand now maybe you could get s better deal purchasing a few together? The old Stanley's can be found cheaper for sure but are probably actually worth that much.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

At those prices id want them clean and sharp. Id pass. Theyre at least 50% high for my liking.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

Check with Don W He's got a website (time tested tools I think) that he sells some planes on An he seems to know his stuff. Some of them he's already got ready to work so you'd b able to get them an start working right away


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Good call on DonW's site:

http://timetestedtools.net


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Maybe if they were pristine but they're far from it.

you can get decent stuff on eBay for 30-40$ and he's asking 60$. Hell, I used to buy 4s and 5s for 25-30$ (Which about as good as it gets for me) completely refurb them and get 60-80$.

No way I'd pay unless he came way down.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Very high i bought a bedrock 606 for a lot less than what they are looking for a bailey 6.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I totally agree with everyone else. He's way high. You can do a lot better elsewhere.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm not sure what to think about a seller with so many Handyman planes… He's at best an indiscriminate buyer; I'd agree with the chorus above that his prices are way too high as well.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

EDIT: I have to say, though: if he's really got a Stanley #64 for $35, buy it. Hurry.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

> EDIT: I have to say, though: if he s really got a Stanley #64 for $35, buy it. Hurry.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Looking at the pics. I'm betting that's an overpriced #64 spokeshave, not an underpriced #64 butcher block plane, Smitty. Dang Stanley reusing model numbers.

As others have said, prices are very high. Unless OBO means he will accept offers of 1/2 of what is listed, it's not worth your time.


----------



## joraff (Oct 10, 2015)

Thank you everyone. I think I am going to offer him $80 for my pick of 4 planes. I primarily use power tools, so after doing some more research on hybrid woodworking (I have a planer and jointer) I'm changing my pick list to:

Stanley No 60 block plane
Stanley No 64 spokeshave
Stanley Bailey No 4 or Sargent 409
and the Stanley 71 router plane


----------



## joraff (Oct 10, 2015)

Didn't budge at all. Claims they're selling for his asking price just fine. Oh well.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

> Didn t budge at all. Claims they re selling for his asking price just fine. Oh well.
> 
> - joraff


Wow. I personally find that hard to believe, but if true then you can't blame him. You're right not to elevate to his prices. Cheaper options will come along.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Well bud, suckers are born everyday and sometimes twice a day. If someone wants to pay those prices then let them go.

The guy in my area trying to selling the same HF wire welder for 10$ less than retail still thinks it'll sell after 3 years.


----------



## joraff (Oct 10, 2015)

Seems to be the trend in second hand tools around here. For example, been watching for a floor standing jointer to upgrade my bench top model, and you can't find those for under 3 bills no matter how terrible of shape. Recently saw a 10+ yr old 6" griz jointer with a rusted top listed $20 under current new price! It did sell, though. I blame the yuppies.


----------



## BigMig (Mar 31, 2011)

H seems pretty high to me too. I prefer to hold the actual tool in my hands - and see of the sole is flat or close to flat, etc….

Hold your cash. And don't start a "collection;" instead only buy the one (s) you need for the current project.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Lots of stuff there he should be giving away!


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

> Thank you everyone. I think I am going to offer him $80 for my pick of 4 planes. I primarily use power tools, so after doing some more research on hybrid woodworking (I have a planer and jointer) I m changing my pick list to:
> 
> Stanley No 60 block plane
> Stanley No 64 spokeshave
> ...


You can do an awful lot with that set of planes. Some people don't like router planes since you can do without them, but that's true of any tool and they do many things well in my opinion.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I find the medium/small sized router planes very useful.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'd go back and present the (almost) same offer….minus $5…...and then each day after, take off another fiver….til he gets the idea.


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

Not budging on those prices? Where I'm from the appropriate response now is to suggest that he shove those planes up his ass.

My advice is to be observant, not hungry. Good candidates at reasonable prices will present themselves, but this isn't the case with the inventory of the tycoon found by the OP.


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

Those planes aren't all that far from me. I've commented in a few threads on this site that craigslist prices for tools and WW machines of any kind are just stupid in or near Houston. In addition to few interesting listings, the prices are nutty.

You plane list looks nice to me.


----------



## joraff (Oct 10, 2015)

> Those planes aren t all that far from me. I ve commented in a few threads on this site that craigslist prices for tools and WW machines of any kind are just stupid in or near Houston. In addition to few interesting listings, the prices are nutty.
> 
> You plane list looks nice to me.
> 
> - jimintx


Jim, I hear ya.


----------



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

Patience is required. I found a real nice Scrub Plane at a Spring Antique week at Round Top, Tx, for $25. Paid $80 for a real nice 4 1/2 Stanley Bailey, which was too much, but was the only one I could find.

Personally, I'll sometimes pay too much for something I really need and will use. If you guys will just wait till I die, you can get some great hand tools if you call my wife. I've told her though, that the LN chisels and Hand Planes had better not get sold for $5 at a flea market. That would bring me back from the dead.

Kirk


----------

